# How do we encourage barking?!?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we taught both of our girls to speak by getting them very excited (we would babble on & on in a happy excited tone until they would bark) and then treat each time they "spoke". it took less & less time to get each bark & now all it takes is the word "speak."

we found that this "opened up" vocalization in Blush, now she barks just to hear herself... a simple "enough" or "quiet" from us is all it takes to silence her.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Abby,

We will try your idea but do you think this will work on a two-year-old?

Thanks!


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

All it took for me was getting another dog. I swear I heard like 5 solitary barks out of here before the age of 1. Then we got Aston. Now she's barking all the time. She just needed someone to talk to who would actually understand her. It's funny how such a dainty girl has such a bellowing bark!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe a trip to a dog park for a little canine voice lessons from the other pups!!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I taught " Barkwheat " by eating some cheese or meat sitting in front of him.. He got really excited and when he barked I said good speak! I added a hand signal.. Opening my hand as though I was holding a puppet..Eventually I could just signal and both he and brother Rocky would bark. Think this one out before you teach it.. I wouldn't reccomend it with a type A personality.. LOL.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have one big barker and one nonbarker. Bama doesnt bark at all except when he wants to play ball. I am glad he is not a big barker. My barker is Shelby. She barks at everything. Beau does it only when someone is at the front door.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 3 goldens. The older 2 will bark a lot when someone comes to the door, or if they want to go outside, or when they play with each other. Otherwise they don't bark.
The youngest one, 19 months, has NEVER barked. We don't know if he knows how. I don't think you could teach him to bark using the methods everyone described, because no matter how excited he gets, he NEVER barks. EVER. 
Honestly, with 2 that do bark, we're THRILLED that he doesn't.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser has barked maybe 3 times in 19 months.... we have tried everything and even when the others bark he wont...


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

I read somewhere that what makes Goldens so lovable is that they only bark when there is something for them to bark about. When dogs come around the yard and start barking our golden just looks at them like "WHATEVER" and never even looks like she is going to bark. I can get her to speak on command but for most part they make terrible watch dogs, lol


----------



## andysgirl8800 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll tell you what....I'll trade you my dog's bark for your dog's silence....what do ya say? *LOL*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

None of my dogs bark, ever, Goldens and Whippets. The Goldens will go LOOK at the door, but the Whippets don't even do that. I can't help! If you find a way, let me know!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I'll tell you what....I'll trade you my dog's bark for your dog's silence....what do ya say? *LOL*


I'll trade you too and you can have two talkers, actually one howler/singer and one lecturer!

Our first Golden was taught the way everyone describes. He learned to speak on command and quiet on command, although at times he would let out a little grumble or two when he was excited and wanted to talk more about it. 

Our current brood is LOUD. They scare door to door solictors away (love it). Our youngest is a real talker--different vocalizations mean different things and he conveys his wishes desires very clearly through his barks. He is a very interactive dog and he does communicate very well with us. Although he knows the quiet command, he rarely stops barking on command. Our singer/howler can actually sing somewhat in tune! When he revs up he goes to it and he erupts in a song daily!

Now can someone explain why our great communicator cannot wag his tail unless he is anticipating a ball being thrown? I've never heard of a Golden that doesn't know how to thump and wag his tail when they see their people! He has separation anxiety so we know he loves us!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey wasnt a barker until she went to intermediate puppy classes. There was a black Lab named Leo who did nothing but bark and he managed to teach every single puppy how to bark. I am still thanking Leo and his owner every time Hailey barks out the window at people walking or biking past my house. :doh:

just like babies taking and walking becareful what you wish for. LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bring in a 2nd dog!.
Not a joke,it's how it worked for Priska!.The day,we braught Titus home,she started to bark!.She was 3 yrs old!.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In order to get Comet to learn the "speak" command, I had to not just rile him up but bark at him myself. I felt really silly, but he got it. Dangling a treat in front of him helped too. Now both boys bark on command and not otherwise. We've always discouraged barking at the door or at people. It doesn't make for good guard dogs, but neither does socializing them well. We joke that if a burglar breaks into the house, the dogs will bring him a map, a flashlight, and some slippers. 

Our only realistic hope is that they bring the burglar a woobie so gross he flees on the spot.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Is there any particular reason you want your dog to bark? Izzie (almost 2) has only ever barked when she wants to initiate play with Obi (3). Since we moved house a year ago he now barks when people come to the door, so is probably quite effective at scaring them off! Izzie still does not get involved in this, she just doesn't seem bothered. When she first barked I couldn't believe how deep it was!

I guess if you have a dog who barks all the time and is very vocal, it would be really good to have a dog who just... didn't bark!


----------

